# Got My Pill!



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hello!! Had my gp app today and got my pill!!!  

So now I have to wait for the af to arrive!!!! (its got to be a first, wishing it was here?!?!)

Have also deciced that the smoking is stopping the day I start the pill. So I am starting a fresh new stage.

So excited!!!
xxxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Thats great news your one step closer  

Are the hospital matching you at the moment ? 

Wanted to say good luck with the non smoking it will be the best thing you could do !!   

Yes i know how strange that feels wishing AF were here   
Good luck kate ..... Moving along nicely 
Sara xxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Oooh I dont know if they are matching me, should I give them a call and tell them I have the pill all ready??

Would be good to know they are finding someone, the thought of how happy a woman will be when she hears there is someone who is getting ready is a great thought!!      

Thanks for the smoking support, think I might be having a few moans on here in the weeks to come, but I know how important it is and how worth it it is, so Im gonna try not to moan too much. 

SOOOOO excited!


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Kate, 

Hope this dosent sound harsh but unless your clinic have told you to take the pill i don't think you should put yourself on it purely as you could have a long wait and & the clinic give you the pill when your close to starting 2- 3 months before hand not all clinics give egg sharers the pill either, 

have you had all your bloods done ? i mean the big ones ( see egg share basics ) for a full list as these can take upto 6 weeks to come back and you are not matched until then, 

Hope this has helped sorry if i have the wrong end of the stick  it's just i have been on this pill for nearly 3 months and if i could have saved myself one day on it i would it's horrible (for me ) i have headaches and now got spots on forehead like a teenager mood swings the lot if i can save you a month or two from that then it will be worth it, 

ps: maybe the doctor could give you something to stop smoking i.e patches or gum ?? 
sara xxxx


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Great news Kate, bet ur glad you ignored Monica's advice!! I will def speak to Lena after my appt!!
U sound liike me with the smoking. Gave up the weed 51 days ago but still having the odd ciggy which I hope will be stopped by 1st consultation. U can do it!!
Might b worth calling clinic to tell them-they may have matched u already!!!
Let us know
XXXAlexia


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Kate, 

Just wanted to mention i have seen on a pervious post that the clinic has asked you to start on pill on your next period  i am pleased as this means treatment can't be that long now, 
Please ignore my 1st post i was panicing for you  

I'm not sure if i missed your post etc but have you had all the blood test and results back for sharing ? not just the HIV, Hep b&C one s

Blood Group & save
Cystic Fibrosis Screen 
Cytomegalovirus 
Chromosome studies (blood) 
FSH 
High swab 
Chlamydia test 

I don't want t confuse things but i would think all clinics would need these test to be back and fine before matching and before asking you to take the pill, 
Here's hoping i am just being slow and you have had all your test and are moving along very fast, 



Sara xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi, yes I have had all the tests and bloods, we have everything in place now, we are just waiting for my af to start and then i can take the pill on day 2 of my cycle.

I wouldnt start taking it in the middle of my cycle!!!!

Sorry if I confused you by thinking I was just starting, but we have been trying to get to this stage since June, which is when we had our first app, all bloods were done in july and if we hadnt have had the confusion with Monica we could have started (well I could have?!) the pill last week, but have to wait for next af now.

Spoke to Lister and she said to call when I start the pill and they will tell me whats next.

xxx

(alexia, I am VERY happy!! and well done you on the smoking!!!!)


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Thats great ~ ... You must be really excited i know i was sadly i had a little bit of a muck up with the pill too my clinic forgot to tell me not to take a break which i did so i added another 28 days on to my wait when ever day feels like a week it's hard isnt it  

sara xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

I was wondering that, I have 2 packs does that mean I am taking it for 2 months? or is that a just in case? and I take it that there is to be no break in between the two?

god thats 2 months on the pill!!!


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hello hun

I can only go off my experience here,I was giving 3months of the pill and was told to ae it day 3 of bleeding,I then had a few ups and downs along the way and went into my 3rd pack with they normally say u will take it for aprox 2months ish,but i had to go to gp`s for a 4th pack which i think mr-h had to do the same,iam at the end of my 4th pack now and i go to clinic to collect drugs tomorrow and start downregging on saturday.I was told to take the pill WITH my 7day break until i was told by clinic to miss out the 7day break.So i wud reccommend u call ur clinic hun to double check with them weather or not u have to have 7day break or not hun,goodluck and let us no how u get on,

love kelly


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Hun 

Yes sadly i am just on the two month mark without a break just about to start 3rd pack but only need a few from that it's driven me crazy ~ thats why i was a little worried you may be starting it early trying to save you from this madness  

Here's hoping you only need the pne pack hun  

sara xxx
Kelly wow not long to go hun it's so exciting woo time has flown by xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hmmm, so there is me getting excited that I am getting nearer and I still have another 2 months on the pill, and by the sounds of things, thats min!!!  

Oh well, still one step closer than I was last week!!!


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Dont worry kate, it could be sooner though! Stay positive x


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

no hunnie i wasnt meaning that u will be on longer then u expect,,only reason i was on pill for 4months is because my recipiant was a full month late for her period,and then i had a lot of problem with getting my results back off gp and that held me back another month hunnie,they say approx 2months and the pill and u might not even take it for that long cos u have had bloods and results back etc and i hadnt then had a few probs with recipiant,dont get worried hun nothing at all to worry about,U will be cycling sooner then u think honest!!!!
goodluck kate
love kelly


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh ok!!! Thanks hun! Think what I will do is assume I will be on it for 2 months then it will be a surprise if im not. 

Im getting good at slowing myself down with little thoughts!!!

Sorry you had probs with your pill, sorry if i have missed posts, im very forgetful, but have you started d/r or anything yet, or are you still on pill (sorry)
xxx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

hello hun
Dont worry i have memory like a sieve to 
I have appt at clinic tomorrow at 11am to pick up my downregging dugs and to have injection training and my first injection is saturday woohooooo wont be long until ur posting the same hun!!! I have to stay on the pill for an extra 5days while downregging as an 5day overlap!!

love kelly


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Same here Kelly, I have a 5 day pill overlap too when I start Down Regging and I'm on the same dose of Suprefact too as you 0.5ml.


----------

